# Kelly's worms



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

Does anyone besides me use them. This is the number one lure in my tackle box. I've caught around 10 different species of fish using them. I've caught a 19.5 inch LM, 18.5 inch SM, sub-legal to barely legal pike, perch, crappie, a walleye, rainbow trout, rock bass and countless gills from 2 to 10 inches. This Memorial weekend I used nothing but a certain color for my entire 4 day fishing trip to Gaylord and caught more fish this year than the last three combined. I caught an 18.5 SM and my brother caught a 20 inch LM and countless other keeper sized bass. 
I did a search on here and these worms have never been mentioned. i know I can't be the only one using them, mainly cuz I can NEVER find the color that I use most. Whenever the fishing is real slow I usually throw one on and I always catch something with them. I'm not trying to advertise for them or nothing, I'm just curious if anone else uses them.
http://www.kellysbassworms.com/


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know why but I have always liked the Bass Stoppers. Same type of worm. My favorite is the purple with the white stripe.


----------



## WallyHunter (Apr 1, 2004)

i have a fishing buddy who strictly uses Kelly's worms. He swears by them and buys them by the hundreds. To my surprise, they catch a lot of largemouth bass. There have been days where I have been forced to borrow a couple Kelly's from him.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

BowSlayer,
I have alot of customers that swear by them.

I keep a pretty good selection in stock, and I can special order your favorite color for you so you never run out if I don't have it.

Call me
Ken
KD Outdoors
248-666-7799


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

I guess not a lot of people use/ or know about them on here. Not much of a response. I use them about 90% of the time I fish for bass. 
Thanks for the offer Ninja, I have a pretty good supply right now, I bought 5 cards of them this spring, I cleared out the only store I know of that sells my fave color. I will definitely think of you in the future if I come up empty handed. Good luck on your new business venture.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Yup, look just like a K&E Bass Stopper. I keep several in my tackle box... but don't throw them too much anymore. Black with white stripe was my favorite bait for many many years.


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I've used them for years. I grew up in Fort Wayne and Kellys was a local family owned bussiness. I like to let a red one drag off the back of the boat when I'm bass fishing some days I catch more bass that way then casting/


----------



## dafuriousfisherman (May 10, 2006)

never tried em, but i will now!!! my bread and butter is the houdini shad from YUM its blueback w/ a silver belly i must have caught 30 QUALITY LM's off this bait, and its got a groove on the belly for a PERFECT TEXAS RIG, check em out you guys are lucky i dont even tell my buddies what i use......


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I just looked at the picture I guess I have been using them for years never paid any attention to the name I use grape or purple


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

I've seen and caught a ton of Bass on the Plow Jockey in the "purple wild grape" color. 

My grandpa in Florida only fished with this lure for about 6 years...that's right, it was the only lure he fished with. I don't know if there ever was a day I outfished him with artificials.

I live on a 47 acre lake and the bass in it love them too. I rig it w/ a pegged small (small as I can get away w/) bullet weight 1-2' ahead of the lure and drag it real slow or drift it.


----------



## shalegac (Dec 3, 2005)

DZtaxidermy said:


> I don't know why but I have always liked the Bass Stoppers. Same type of worm. My favorite is the purple with the white stripe.


Agreed


----------



## remmi (Jan 7, 2002)

i just went out and baugt a plow jokeys natural and a bass stopers grape to test the differance


----------



## Wilson (Feb 13, 2006)

I have used Kelly's Wild Grape Pier Boy Special for over 15 years and have caught panfish, Bass, Pike, Walleye, and Muskie on them! I like the pier Boy over the Plow Jockey and will always take Kelly's over K&E! Don't forget about the Revilee Jr.they are wicked on the panfish!

You can get a card of the Kellys at Jann's netcraft for $15.24, on the Kelly's website http://kellysbassworms.com/ you can get them for $21.48 a card. The Taylor Meijer normally has a pretty good selection on Kelly's.


----------



## bowhunter81305 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have used K&E purple worms for years. They were the only thing that seemed to work sometimes. I think it has to do with the speed the fall in the water (it seems slower than a soft plastic hooked Texsas or Carolina rigged). This summer a buddy and I found out that if you use a soft plastic worm like a 4" Berkley Powerbait or A Sinking Minnow hooked wacky style, it works just as well. On the K&E worms. We have found that the purple ones with the white stripes work the best. I have also used the brown colored as well as black colored one with sucsess have noticed that the magnum works K&E have do not work. The biggest LM I have caught (20.5 inch) was on the K&E worm. 
- Brian


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

Have never been without a card of Kelly Purple Pier Boys...caught a 4#LM on one that broke off right before I landed him, but got him on another one about 3 hours later...and recovered the first worm too!


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

i use the purple/white kelly striper 100% of the time when i bass fish


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

All of a sudden purple /white Kelly worms are getting hard to find stopping at Janns today to load up.  I hate to do that I 'll end up buying a bunch of extra stuff and then Cabelas is only 20 miles down the road who knows what that will lead to :evil:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Ninja said:


> BowSlayer,
> I have alot of customers that swear by them.
> 
> I keep a pretty good selection in stock, and I can special order your favorite color for you so you never run out if I don't have it.
> ...


Hey Ken, Your 0 for 2 buddy! I stopped by last night but you had already gone home. You dont put in a 24 hour day? What kinda owner are you? :yikes:  Sorry, had to do that per the request of the young lady at the register last night! I picked up a dozen of the Kelly's worms to take north with me this weekend. I've never used these exact ones and after reading this thread thought they deservered some attention. I'm going to stop again tonight to pick up a few crawler harness's you were outa yesterday that Dave said would be restocked today!


----------

